# Bottom Charter out of PC



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

I am looking for a charter out of Port Canaveral. Looking for snapper grouper and maybe AJ. Will probably have only 3-4 guest. Am looking for recommendations for consideration. The trip would probably be towards the middle end of March and on a tuesday. Any input would be appreciated.
Louis


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey LOUIS
Try this link it has alot a charters and party boat's listed: http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/charter.htm#Charter 

After you look at the list E-Mail the Web Master Gary Craig and tell him were you got the info and that Kozlow set you , he should be able to let you know what's your best bet.
[email protected] 

Have a good one

T<------>Lines

Kozlow


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Louis-
I'll spare you the trouble of calling anywhere and asking. A few years ago for my b-day I went out deep sea fishing with a few friends on a chartered boat. I'm 99.9% sure that it was Obsession charters, and I'll double check when I go home this weekend. I went out a few times and did really well. The first time we went out it was trolling off Pelican Flats...we hooked up with a bunch of dolphin and even more kings. The second time, for my b-day, it was bottom fishing. I was dead ass tired by the end of the trip, we caught 9 grouper from 5-25lbs, and even a 30lb cobia. I would strongly suggest Obsession Charters outta PC. Like I said, I'll double check on it this weekend though.


----------



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the Help guys. Will look int them in the near future. Will let you know if I have any luck..
Louis


----------

